# Best filet knife?



## rkwhite61 (Sep 17, 2013)

What filet knifes are the guides using? I bought a cheap mister twister and it gave out yesterday after cleaning a mess of whites I heard Rapala makes a good one. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have an American Angler that has held up good.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I cleaned hundreds of the whites and catfish since February on my American Angler. Replacement blades can be ordered from Walmart on line for 12 bucks. I have got it hotter than a depot stove and it just keeps on keeping on :rotfl:


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

American Angler for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

I still prefer Rapala manual knives. Tried powered knives and returned to manual. Much better control for cleaning fish the way we like, especially with removing the skin and red flesh.


----------



## rkwhite61 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. Looks like I will be buying the American Angler.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Rapala makes an awesome electric & a battery operated one. 
Just got the battery 12 volt ion. Cleaned 23 crappie was easy. Still had plenty of battery left. 

Got the battery one since a lot of places don't have power to clean fish. 


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My vote is American Angler.
The one I have now is two years old and has been cleaning 50 to a 100 a day for me, err Trapperjon the whole time.
With it and the wash bucket Whalsm gave me we produce some pretty fillets.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

The american angler is the only one that will take the abuse of cleaning lots of fish. All the rest might be fine for 5 or 6 fish every now and then. Be prepared to pay for quality, they are a tad bit more than the mister twisters.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

whsalum said:


> I cleaned hundreds of the whites and catfish since February on my American Angler. Replacement blades can be ordered from Walmart on line for 12 bucks. I have got it hotter than a depot stove and it just keeps on keeping on :rotfl:


Yessir, they do get hot. I suppose that has something to do with limited cooling ventilation on a 120V appliance intended to be used an a somewhat wet environment.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> My vote is American Angler.
> The one I have now is two years old and has been cleaning 50 to a 100 a day for me, err Trapperjon the whole time.
> With it and the wash bucket Whalsm gave me we produce some pretty fillets.


That wash bucket makes a difference doesn't it Shadslinger


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Another vote for the Rapala heavy duty electric knife. It cleans whites & crappie like butter and doesn't miss a beat when cleaning larger hybrid & striper!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/34769893?...70833112&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78913949792&veh=sem

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/rapala-electric-fillet-knife-replacement-blade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I use these. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hamilton-Beach-Electric-Knife-with-Storage-Case/5924590

I buy 2 or 3 at a time and if I burn one up I pitch it and get another. I usually go thru a couple per year and I clean a whole lot of fish. They last longer than you'd think. I keep a couple on the boat and if one gets hot I grab the other one while the first cools down. Mr. Twister blades fit in them and I swap out the original blades for the longer Mr. Twister blades as soon as the original blades start getting dull. The Twister blades work really well.

One thing a crappie guide showed me is that you can cut down the overheating issues by not stopping and starting it all the time. He liked the American Angler knives and he would wrap electrical tape around the trigger so once it was plugged in it ran non-stop. He said once he did that he never had issues burning up knives anymore. I don't have to do that cleaning trout but it is something to try if you have problems with your knives overheating a bunch.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

We have many friends with electric filet knives. When they're done, we skim off the remaining membrane, red meat and blood line with our manual Rapala knives. All in all, if you want to end up with a pure white filet, the total time is just as fast by using a manual knife.

However, many guys are not as fussy as we are. To each their own.


----------



## Headhooker (Dec 9, 2013)

Recently got the rapala battery powered..Awesome, easy to use, only drawback is that it has no sheath for the blades. Haven't cleaned many fish, but cleaned some big (28 inch) stripers with it.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

BobBobber said:


> We have many friends with electric filet knives. When they're done, we skim off the remaining membrane, red meat and blood line with our manual Rapala knives. All in all, if you want to end up with a pure white filet, the total time is just as fast by using a manual knife.
> 
> However, many guys are not as fussy as we are. To each their own.


 I also remove that membrane, red meat and blood line. I do it with the American Angler starting at the end where I hulled the ribs out and going to the wide part of the fillet. I drop it in my wash bucket and it is white as snow when I get thru. I have noticed a thin layer of grease on top of the lake water where the bucket has drained while the fish washed. Never knew there was that much grease in the whites and blues.


----------



## rkwhite61 (Sep 17, 2013)

whsalum said:


> I also remove that membrane, red meat and blood line. I do it with the American Angler starting at the end where I hulled the ribs out and going to the wide part of the fillet. I drop it in my wash bucket and it is white as snow when I get thru. I have noticed a thin layer of grease on top of the lake water where the bucket has drained while the fish washed. Never knew there was that much grease in the whites and blues.


Which wash bucket are you using?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I use one that I build myself out of 3/4 inch PVC, a cap and a elbow. Works great !!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

American Angler Elite and Pro for me. Thought for sure it was gonna melt down after a good LLD trip last summer. Still going and have been running it for about 5 years now......cleaned a loottttta fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whalsm that bucket makes some pretty fillets and a lot less strain on the back leaning over to wash individual fillets.
Thanks again.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the blades are a big key. Those thick 1" deep blades that come with the Electric knives get sticky in between and also take some pressure to get through the rib cage. I bought a set of very thin blades prob 4-5yrs back they are only 3/8" deep prob and still using them and the same knife since. Glides through like butter much less resistance. Ill see if I can find a pic. If you separate and clean the blades every 15-20 fish it will help also.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.basspro.com/American-Ang...e/product/1602290901/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT

Here is a set similar.


----------



## rkwhite61 (Sep 17, 2013)

fishinganimal said:


> http://www.basspro.com/American-Ang...e/product/1602290901/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT
> 
> Here is a set similar.


Those are different. Thanks!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

whsalum said:


> I also remove that membrane, red meat and blood line. I do it with the American Angler starting at the end where I hulled the ribs out and going to the wide part of the fillet. I drop it in my wash bucket and it is white as snow when I get thru. I have noticed a thin layer of grease on top of the lake water where the bucket has drained while the fish washed. Never knew there was that much grease in the whites and blues.


 Do you cut thru the ribs or around them? I cut around and leave the guts intact inside the rib cage, so they do not touch the knife or the flesh we are saving. Less smell and mess that way; however, we clean our catch inside in out kitchen where neatness counts. No flies and better light inside, as we often clean our catch after dark.

We drop our filets into ice water soon after the skin is removed. Never noticed much grease on the water. Wash them under the cold water in the kitchen before bagging them.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

BobBobber said:


> Do you cut thru the ribs or around them? I cut around and leave the guts intact inside the rib cage, so they do not touch the knife or the flesh we are saving. Less smell and mess that way; however, we clean our catch inside in out kitchen where neatness counts. No flies and better light inside, as we often clean our catch after dark.
> 
> We drop our filets into ice water soon after the skin is removed. Never noticed much grease on the water. Wash them under the cold water in the kitchen before bagging them.


 No sir I filet thru the ribs and then trim the ribs out, I flip the filet over and take the blood that is against the scales off. I throw it in my wash bucket then and let it rinse until I am completely thru. By the time I get my knife cleaned up and everything stored except the bucket the fish are ready for the hot grease or the zip lock bag. I never have to touch them again. I have been cleaning them at a cleaning station at Kickapoo so I have had electricity and good running water outside.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I cut around the ribs on a Striper or cat but not Whites. I can fillet 3-4 whites per minute. get a pile of fillets then cut the rib cages out and soak in the bucket and repeat! I might set up at Beacon on a busy day and make some cash! Just kidding SS Shuffle!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Also iced downed Whites do not bleed near as much and area whole lot easier to fillet. Wire mesh glove with the speed


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The glove is a great help. You need to build ya one of my buckets fishinganimal.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Usually not a hose long enough to get down to a bucket to connect it. Do you have a hose connected to it?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a short hose at the cleaning station I use at Kickapoo but I carry a 12 ft hose just in case.


----------

